# I May Have To Stop Making Liquid Soap



## BrewerGeorge (Feb 9, 2016)

I'm not sure I can handle the guilt caused by all the bar soaps sitting accusingly in the dish when I reach for the pump instead. :wink:

But semi-seriously, I've got all these beautiful, great smelling bars of soap that I made.  How can I be using liquid for hand washing?  But it really is more convenient a lot of the time - which is, I suppose, why liquid soap is such a big seller.  And the sink would be neater without the bars (several, obviously!) cluttering up the place.

When do you use liquid soap vs bar soap?


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 9, 2016)

In our shower, we use only bar soap. But by the sinks, I keep a pump of my liquid soap _and_ a dish of bar soap....because it's always nice to have a choice.....and also because the bar comes in handy on those occasions when I'm a little slack in re-filling my pumps. lol 


IrishLass


----------



## Misschief (Feb 9, 2016)

For me, it depends. At my kitchen sink, I have a bar of scrubby soap (with coffee grounds) for when I've been cutting onions or garlic... the smelly stuff... and a bottle of liquid hand soap for general usage. In my bathroom, all bets are off. There's a dish with about a dozen sample bits, a bottle of IL's liquid soap, and a soap dish with a bar of tooth soap and a bar of facial soap. And then, there's the bowl with my husband's shaving soap. (I need a bigger counter.)


----------



## lenarenee (Feb 9, 2016)

BrewerGeorge said:


> I'm not sure I can handle the guilt caused by all the bar soaps sitting accusingly in the dish when I reach for the pump instead. :wink:
> 
> But semi-seriously, I've got all these beautiful, great smelling bars of soap that I made.  How can I be using liquid for hand washing?  But it really is more convenient a lot of the time - which is, I suppose, why liquid soap is such a big seller.  And the sink would be neater without the bars (several, obviously!) cluttering up the place.
> 
> When do you use liquid soap vs bar soap?



Didn't you just recently start making liquid soap? So the novelty hasn't worn off?

Except for the fact I intend to make liquid soap for our young one, I don't like liquid soap. It doesn't provide convenience in my eyes as dirty hands muck up the presser thingie, grunge collects in the nooks and crannies, gooey drying liquid dripped on the bottle and counter.....all means the pump and bottle themselves need a good scrubbbing. 

Liquid soap is drying to me (but never used handmade), but I wash hands 20+ times a day.

(I reserve the right to change my mind when I make my first batch...but first the kid needs to quit coming down with every honking virus available in school!  This is what happens when the teacher doesn't have class wash hands before snack and lunch!   Makes a huge difference!!)


----------



## BrewerGeorge (Feb 9, 2016)

Yep, still only made the one batch and have only diluted a little bit of that.

I did take some to work, which is awesome, but I need to get some more pumps and spread it around the house.  It's currently in a repurposed Dial liquid bottle that I rescued from under the sink.


----------



## lsg (Feb 9, 2016)

We don't use much liquid soap.  Our water is so hard, that liquid soap doesn't suds well for me.  Yes, I do love bubbles.


----------



## lenarenee (Feb 9, 2016)

Oh wait!  Can't wait to use (Susie's idea?)  liquid paste in lip balm container to carry in my pocket!! I'm allergic to some of the public bathroom  stuff.....still healing from exposure at  Christmas time....scratch scratch scratch.


----------



## dixiedragon (Feb 9, 2016)

convenience-wise, have you tried soap leaves or soap curls? Shave your soap and then rather than rubbing a bar, you pick a leaf or curl out of the dish and use it up. Plus it's pretty. Sales-wise they may be a tough one, b/c how do you transport bags of soap shavings without them breaking up into soap crumbs?


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 9, 2016)

lenarenee said:


> Didn't you just recently start making liquid soap? So the novelty hasn't worn off?


 
What?? It's supposed to wear off?? When?? LOL I can't speak for George, but the novelty has never worn off for me and mine. It's become just as much a permanent fixture (addiction) at our house now as my bar soap became. Especially my cocoa-shea GLS formula. Even though I've been making it for almost 4 years now (or thereabouts), I still feel like a pampered princess whenever I use it. lol

For us, the 'messy factor' of liquid soap is pretty much non-existent, especially since all the kids in the family are grown now......and my pump bottles thankfully don't leak or ooze or anything like that. Other than the occasional 'soap booger' that forms near the opening of the nozzle, they are low-maintenance compared to my soap dishes...... not that those are high-maintenance/hard to clean, mind you, but they do get a bit messier and need to be cleaned more often than my pump bottles. 

To clean my bottles....when my soap in my pump bottles is used up, I just fill it up with rubbing alcohol and use a toothbrush to clean it out, and then I pour in some more alcohol and pump it out to get the tube and nozzle clean before refilling again. I reckon it doesn't take me more than a minute or two to do. 




lenarenee said:


> (I reserve the right to change my mind when I make my first batch...


I have a feeling you'll change your mind once you make your own and can tweak it to your liking. 







lenarenee said:


> but first the kid needs to quit coming down with every honking virus available in school! This is what happens when the teacher doesn't have class wash hands before snack and lunch! Makes a huge difference!!)


 
True that! Where I went to elementary school, we were always made to wash our hands before and after lunch, and also after recess. They were pretty strict about that. The teacher would actually stand and watch us to make sure it was done. I can still remember the smell of the liquid soap the schools used.....it smells exactly like how my liquid soap formula made with 65% olive smells when unscented. It brings back memories every time I smell it.




			
				lsg said:
			
		

> We don't use much liquid soap. Our water is so hard, that liquid soap doesn't suds well for me. Yes, I do love bubbles.


 
lsg-from one bubble-lover and hard water user to another- you should try making my cocoa-shea formula. It lathers most wonderfully for me in our hard water, even in spite of its 7%-8% superfat. It contains 35% coconut oil _and_ tetrasodium edta in it....and because of the extra superfat, it's not drying to us. Win/win!


IrishLass


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 9, 2016)

I really need to make time to try the cocoa Shea glycerin soap.  Maybe this weekend.


----------



## Susie (Feb 9, 2016)

I use bar soap only in the shower.  I use liquid everywhere else.  I do use non-diluted liquid soap paste in the tube when I am away from home.


----------



## Steve85569 (Feb 9, 2016)

Liquid soap on the counter kitchen and two bathrooms.
Bar soap everywhere there's a sink, shower or tub ( 2 1/2 bathrooms).
Lots of sampler bars in the bathroom shower and sink area. Only two bars in the main kitchen. Straight coconut soap really cuts grease!


----------



## Obsidian (Feb 9, 2016)

I dislike liquid soap, it doesn't lather well and its drying. I'll stick to my bar soap.


----------



## lenarenee (Feb 9, 2016)

IrishLass said:


> What?? It's supposed to wear off?? When?? LOL I can't speak for George, but the novelty has never worn off for me and mine. It's become just as much a permanent fixture (addiction) at our house now as my bar soap became. Especially my cocoa-shea GLS formula. Even though I've been making it for almost 4 years now (or thereabouts), I still feel like a pampered princess whenever I use it. lol
> 
> 
> IrishLass



Oh so sorry....there I go making assumptions!!!  Good thing  I reserved the right to change my mind!


----------

